# Check out this 1936 auto assembly line



## havasu (Feb 23, 2014)

http://www.dump.com/assemblyline/


----------



## Chris (Feb 24, 2014)

Thats really neat.

I like the safety feature on the press, all the guys have to have their hands on button switches for it to work.


----------

